# Keeping dog warm during winter months



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

I just purchased a new kennel for outside and special kennel flooring. My dog will still sleep in the house at night, but some days he will be in the kennel while I'm at work. 

I was hoping to get some suggestions on keeping him warm. Would a regular dog house suffice? Or should I look into a heated dog house pad? Any other ideas? There is no electric outlet in the area, so I'm having one installed there. The kennel is right up against the back of my house, in a shady, secure area.

thanks


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

How cold does it get there?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

A nice insulated doghouse, full of nice straw/chip bedding is a big help. I know many have plastic dog door and there's an igloo type that has a 'hallway' to the main part so it keeps the wind down and allows the dog's warmth to stay in. If you can have the doghouse OFF the cold ground, insulated, and the wind out (with some type of door), our GSD's can take it pretty cold. Finding the best insulated dog house is not hard if you know what you want. The best insulated dog houses will keep your dog comfortable during extreme cold and hot temperatures.

Important to also keep your house fairly cool all winter. If you heat it to 75 degrees and your dog is in that all the time, then put your dog out in really freezing weather... then their coat may not be the right thickness for both conditions.








DP Hunter Dog House with Floor Heater - Dog Houses at Dog Houses

See how this one has plastic in the doorway? http://www.doghouses.com/dog-houses...tremeoutbacklogcabindoghousewithblacktrim.cfm



Petmate Indigo Dog Home - Igloo Dog House Available Online from petco.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've heard the igloo houses are the best. You don't want to get one to large or it won't hold body heat. Adding straw will help create some heat as well.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I had a Brittany Spaniel growing up that REFUSED to come inside. He loathed indoors and would visibly shake while cooped up inside. It gets pretty cold here in the winter (-10F sometimes) so I had to make his house really warm. I attached a heavy blanket above the door and sliced it up some and overlapped it, sorta-kinda sealed that up to trap heat. Installed an infrared lamp and aimed it at a painted black board to create a radiator of sorts. And finally poured 2" of concrete on the floor with pipe heater tape coiled into it (about 30 feet in total). The heater tape would bring the floor temp up to 50 degrees no matter how cold it got and then self-regulate to maintain that (put cedar chips and straw over the concrete). Had the infrared lamp on a thermostat that kicked on at 49 degrees and would kick off at 55. Many super cold nights I'd shine a light out to see how Vic was doing and he'd have his head poked out the door to cool off a tad.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Where do you live? How cold does it get in the winter?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's in Delaware per previous posts


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi, sorry I am in Delaware. It was around 16 degrees at it's coldest last year. Thanks for the link on the doghouses Maggie. I'm checking now.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Given my location, would it be OK to go with a non-heated dog house (provided I get an insulated one)? It is rare to have the temperature below 20 degrees (F) in the winter


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

My last German Shepherd spent most of his time in the Phoenix, Arizona area. However, he also spent some time in the White Mountains of Arizona where it did snow and get down in the single digits in the winter. Guess where he wanted to sleep up here during the winter? Outside, curled up in the snow. He could have slept in the house with me, in the garage on top of a heated blanket, but no that dog wanted to sleep in the snow. They are pretty amazing creatures when it comes to adapting to the weather.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

S19977 said:


> Hi, sorry I am in Delaware. It was around 16 degrees at it's coldest last year. Thanks for the link on the doghouses Maggie. I'm checking now.


Remember to look for a heated water bowl too


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

S19977 said:


> Given my location, would it be OK to go with a non-heated dog house (provided I get an insulated one)? It is rare to have the temperature below 20 degrees (F) in the winter


Just to clarify, it is rare for the temps to get any colder than 20 degrees F, 

Or did you mean it is rare for temperatures to get colder than 20 degrees below Zero (-20F)

Given your location, I'm guessing it's the first. 

Given my location, I automatically think the latter when talking about winter temperatures (though not rare at all to get below -20F here). 

It it's the first, and your dog in in good health, I don't think you will need to heat the dog house. For the day, insulated and a warm bedding should be fine.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, rare for temperatures to get below 20 degrees F.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> My last German Shepherd spent most of his time in the Phoenix, Arizona area. However, he also spent some time in the White Mountains of Arizona where it did snow and get down in the single digits in the winter. Guess where he wanted to sleep up here during the winter? Outside, curled up in the snow. He could have slept in the house with me, in the garage on top of a heated blanket, but no that dog wanted to sleep in the snow. They are pretty amazing creatures when it comes to adapting to the weather.


Good to know! The summer is another thing I have to figure out. It can get into triple digits here in the summer, but it is also very humid. 

I've been looking at an AC/Heater by Climate Right. It's expensive at almost $600. Does anyone here use it?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Yes, rare for temperatures to get below 20 degrees F.


I'd love to live some place where it's rare for temperatures to get below 20.  I'm in upstate NY ... last year's lowest temperature was -32F.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

If I were in the market for an outdoor dog house, I would certainly check out the one of the 'dog den' series by elitek9. They have excellent reviews and ratings.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

AbbyK9 said:


> I'd love to live some place where it's rare for temperatures to get below 20.  I'm in upstate NY ... last year's lowest temperature was -32F.


Yup I know what you mean!!!!:brrrwinter:

Anyway getting back to the original thread - I might have missed whether anyone asked why the dog has to stay outside. I'm curious, why does the dog have to stay outside.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The igloo's are excellent for an outdoor dog house. I personally wouldn't worry about heating it. German shepherds, even if kept indoors at night, have more than enough coat to go outside during the day while you're at work.

Igloo's can be pricey, but you can check your local craigslist and sometimes find a great deal on a gently used one.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

EJQ said:


> Yup I know what you mean!!!!:brrrwinter:
> 
> Anyway getting back to the original thread - I might have missed whether anyone asked why the dog has to stay outside. I'm curious, why does the dog have to stay outside.


Maybe the dog would rather spend its time in a large kennel than ina 42" crate? I know mine do!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Once the temps start staying around 40-45 my dogs are left in the house during the day. Specially now that they are getting older, arthritis issues definately get worse with colder temps. I am sure they would do fine with some colder temps but I feel better.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Tractor Supply sells that same Igloo that Petco and Petsmart have but at a MUCH lower price. It is sturdy and well built. I have it. The only issue is it is much bigger than it looks...I kind of wish I got the smaller one (medium) for warmth. I am looking to get or make some kind of pad/pillow for the igloo that I can stuff and that he can not eat up. I may start with the one they make for it and add a tougher shell. But I do recommend the doghouse.

I live in MA and it gets cold here. I have used similar doghouses in the past and have filled them with straw to help with warmth but you have to change it out when it gets wet or it will smell and get moldy.
I dont like the idea of running electricity to the kennel. If there is anything out there that he can chew on, he will. I'd hate to have a problem.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

abakerrr said:


> If I were in the market for an outdoor dog house, I would certainly check out the one of the 'dog den' series by elitek9. They have excellent reviews and ratings.


First I had heard of these, went and took a look. They are definitely interesting and I might have opted for that thing if I hadn't already bought a new igloo. My wife said it looks like a freezer or something, didn't like it  but it looks very functional.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Rerun said:


> Maybe the dog would rather spend its time in a large kennel than ina 42" crate? I know mine do!




 I agree, mine too, that's very true but that's not what I asked. In really cold weather our dogs patrol our house when we are gone  - with crate doors open (yes I know some dogs can't be trusted). When the weather is good they stay in the 45' X 25' pen - 6 foot high chain link and an Igloo for each one.

So let's try it this again; "Is the objective to keep this dog outside all of the time and if so why." At least this dog will be in a kennel, I know that there are people that never let their dogs in the house - I see it quite often in the "outback" areas around here - big tree, wooden dog house, ten foot metal chain, two inch wide leather collar, fed once a day, no other human contact.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I promise I'm not trying to debate with you about it  I do agree with you for the most part. But something to consider, that may not apply to this poster, is that if they have multiple dogs they can't all just patrol the house together sometimes. I have a female that will kill the other female given the chance. This poster might have another dog, or the dog might not be trustworthy. I have an uncle that has two GSD's and a little rat dog (the wife's dog) and though they are very well trained, and would likely be fine loose in the house, he was shocked when he heard that we let ours stay loose in the house when we leave (not all together). He never leaves his loose. Some people just don't ever trust the dog alone. I always used to be a crater when I left. For years. Then we built a big kennel (30 x 18) and it's been the best decision we ever made. The dogs love it, they run right in when we tell them to kennel up. They have toys, houses for wind/rain/snow protection when we're away, and they can drink and potty to their hearts delight. During the summer we give them a big kiddie pool. 

Saves a ton on pet care too, because gone are the days when we have to pay someone or have family come over 4 times a day to potty break them all and rotate in/out (again, the two females have to be split). So having a nice kennel means someone can come AM and PM and that's it.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

EJQ said:


> Yup I know what you mean!!!!:brrrwinter:
> 
> Anyway getting back to the original thread - I might have missed whether anyone asked why the dog has to stay outside. I'm curious, why does the dog have to stay outside.


You guys love questioning people. But if you must know:

He will be in daycare Tue-Fri and with me at home on Sat and Sun. Right now he is in daycare on Mondays too, but they close early on Mondays. So I have to take time off from work to pick him up every day. Once the kennel is up, he will stay in there while I'm at work.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Rerun said:


> I promise I'm not trying to debate with you about it  I do agree with you for the most part. But something to consider, that may not apply to this poster, is that if they have multiple dogs they can't all just patrol the house together sometimes. I have a female that will kill the other female given the chance. This poster might have another dog, or the dog might not be trustworthy. I have an uncle that has two GSD's and a little rat dog (the wife's dog) and though they are very well trained, and would likely be fine loose in the house, he was shocked when he heard that we let ours stay loose in the house when we leave (not all together). He never leaves his loose. Some people just don't ever trust the dog alone. I always used to be a crater when I left. For years. Then we built a big kennel (30 x 18) and it's been the best decision we ever made. The dogs love it, they run right in when we tell them to kennel up. They have toys, houses for wind/rain/snow protection when we're away, and they can drink and potty to their hearts delight. During the summer we give them a big kiddie pool.
> 
> Saves a ton on pet care too, because gone are the days when we have to pay someone or have family come over 4 times a day to potty break them all and rotate in/out (again, the two females have to be split). So having a nice kennel means someone can come AM and PM and that's it.


Well I didn't mention this in my original post. My dog is in daycare 5 days a week. I am trying to cut that back to 4 days a week. It will also help when I have to leave overnight somewhere. This dog gets treated better than some people treat their own kids.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

TechieDog said:


> Tractor Supply sells that same Igloo that Petco and Petsmart have but at a MUCH lower price. It is sturdy and well built. I have it. The only issue is it is much bigger than it looks...I kind of wish I got the smaller one (medium) for warmth. I am looking to get or make some kind of pad/pillow for the igloo that I can stuff and that he can not eat up. I may start with the one they make for it and add a tougher shell. But I do recommend the doghouse.
> 
> I live in MA and it gets cold here. I have used similar doghouses in the past and have filled them with straw to help with warmth but you have to change it out when it gets wet or it will smell and get moldy.
> I dont like the idea of running electricity to the kennel. If there is anything out there that he can chew on, he will. I'd hate to have a problem.


Hey thanks for the note on that. I saw those igloos and I almost bought a large one. Good to know the medium sized one is the one to get. Did you leave your dog in the igloo overnight? I ask because there may be a night here and there I will have to spend the night at a different location.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

EJQ said:


> Yup I know what you mean!!!!:brrrwinter:
> 
> Anyway getting back to the original thread - I might have missed whether anyone asked why the dog has to stay outside. I'm curious, why does the dog have to stay outside.


He said in his first post


> My dog will still sleep in the house at night, but some days he will be in the kennel while I'm at work.


Hubby built our dog houses so I can't really reccomend one, and living in Texas, we don't really get the same conditions, lol. But on those really cold nights we would put a brooder lamp in there for our border collie who guards the chickens at night.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

This dog has not spent a night outside but my other dogs used to. They didn't bark much so it was not an issue but it could be for a GSD as they like to bark. As per the size of the igloo you better check it out, the large one I have is plenty big even for a large shepherd. This dog is still a puppy though so it seems too big. I suppose it depends on how big your dog is.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

TechieDog said:


> This dog has not spent a night outside but my other dogs used to. They didn't bark much so it was not an issue but it could be for a GSD as they like to bark. As per the size of the igloo you better check it out, the large one I have is plenty big even for a large shepherd. This dog is still a puppy though so it seems too big. I suppose it depends on how big your dog is.


Thanks. I thought about the barking thing too. He normally only barks when he sees something. I figured at night, in his kennel, he would mostly sleep. Ideally anyway.


----------

